# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi  pa fund

## gloreta

*E nesermja.

Ti mendon te nesermen 
se nuk ke idene cdo vije
as planet qe ti bere 
kur ishe femije.

Koha kalon pa u ndiere
iken pa lene gjurme
jeta shkon ne vend te ndjere
si nga ti dhe nga une

Vetmia vjen kur se pret
dhe te mbyt trishtimi
kujton castet plot me jete
dhe ia keput vajtimit.

Mendon valle a do vazhdoje gjate
pa kuptuar ky cast vetmie.
Por ne nuk e parashikojme gjetke
vetmine pa shoqeri

E nesermja do vije
do apo nuk do ti
nga koha kur ishe femije
fitove flatrat e se bukures rini*

----------


## gloreta

*Bota virtuale

Shume veta jane regjistruar ne shume forume
se duan shoqeri, te flasin, te bisedojne
ne jete reale nuk gjehen dot keto forume fatlume
ashtu si liria qe kane aty ku ata  kuvendojne

Ka chate,ku njerezit hyjne se jane kurioze
dhe flasin pa kuptuar se koha kalon
kur chatet jane vec njerez anonime e virtuoze
jo si jeta reale ku njeriu cdo gje perjeton*

----------


## gloreta

*Dashuria

Vjen casti kur se pret
dhe dashurohesh
mendon shume ne jete
edhe te martohesh

Ne fillim eshte pengesa
qe te pret pa e ditur
se jeta pa pengesa
te gjen te papergatitur

Kjo pengese eshte dashuria
qe perjeton per te paren here
besimi dhe ndershmeria
qe kane gjithnje vlere

Thua do dashurohem
ke rene ne dashuri
Thua do martohem
do kem edhe femije

Dashuria qe perjeton
nuk te le te lire
Se kafazi ku je zene
te mban  pa meshire

Dashuro dashuro se jeta
nuk eshte e persosur
Madje dhe problemet 
nuk kane kurre te sosur.*

----------

I G B (14-05-2016)

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Poezi e pakryer 

Si pellumbi kraheshkruar
je bere moj vashe e bukur
si yll duke vallezuar
me embel se nje flutur.

Kur ti hap dritaren ne mengjes
lulet qelin duke qeshur
kur ti hidherohesh keq
bie shiu sikur kurre ashtu 
te mos kete reshur.

Syte e tu
shikojne thelle ne horizont
e zemra jote e dashuruar
e pret princin bukurosh.

Por, ai eshte larg
shume larg prej teje
megjithse edhe ai te do
aq shume, sa per ty
do t'i dilte perball nje rrufeje.

Dora jote e bute pambuk
i perkedhel lulet e zymbylat
por ajo dore 
kurre s'do ta perkedhele 
zemren e princit sikur trendafilat.

Eh, moj vashe ...


P.S. S'e besoj qe do te mendoni qe nuk e kam shkruar une !!

----------


## ILMGAP

Ju komplimentoj e Nderuar Gloreta për poezitë që ke sjellur, por shumë do të doja të dija në i ke shkruar ti apo janë poezi të ndonjë autori tjetër, nëse i ke shkruar ti të komplimentoj dhe të rekomandoj të vazhdosh.

Gjithashtu Zogu Dukagjinas ...

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Se di se si u be puna, por duke pare ketu ne forum mu kujtua kjo poezi, s'e di ne kam shkruar ndonje poezi kaq te bukur ne kete drejtim !!

Te faleminderit per komplimentin Ilmgap !!

----------


## gloreta

> Ju komplimentoj e Nderuar Gloreta për poezitë që ke sjellur, por shumë do të doja të dija në i ke shkruar ti apo janë poezi të ndonjë autori tjetër, nëse i ke shkruar ti të komplimentoj dhe të rekomandoj të vazhdosh.
> 
> Gjithashtu Zogu Dukagjinas ...


Jo keto i kam shkruar vete sepse kam filluar qysh ne shkollen 8 vjecare te shkruaj poezi.
Por si keto poezi nuk ke ku gjen jane te miat.
Megjithate faleminderit per inkurajimin.

----------


## gloreta

*Deti Adriatik.

Me deshira te magjepsura  dilja anes detit
shikoja ato dallge qe perplaseshin ne breg 
zhurmen e tyre plot endje e shijoja
endje qe te vlonin ne zemer plot jete

Buze detit mendimet te vinin me radhe
pa kuptar nga zhurma e tij e rrembyeshme
dallget qe duke u perplasur ne cdo ane
te jepnin kujtime te bukura, te paharrueshme

Nje dite do vij do vij  tek ti se sben
do marr  prej teje ato kujtime
ti ve ne nje liber me emrin tend
qe ti shoh gjate gjithe jetes sime.*

----------


## Agim Doçi

Gloreta!!!!!!!!!
Te Lumte Moj Poeteshe E Mrekullueshme. Shkruaj Dhe Mos Harro Qe Xhaxhi Gimi Te Ka Xhan, Madje Shume Xhan.
Urime!!!!!

----------


## gloreta

> Gloreta!!!!!!!!!
> Te Lumte Moj Poeteshe E Mrekullueshme. Shkruaj Dhe Mos Harro Qe Xhaxhi Gimi Te Ka Xhan, Madje Shume Xhan.
> Urime!!!!!



Mos me bej te nxehem hahahaha Faleminderit.

----------


## gloreta

*Televizori

- Ma jep pultin mua
     dua te shoh nje film
- Jo nuk ta jap nuk dua
     eshte pulti im
- Jepma te shkreten
     ate pult qe ke
     se do shoh filmin
     aktori me deve.
- Pultin nuk ta jap
    eshte pulti im
    filmin qe po shoh
    e shoh per qejfin tim

Ky pult eshte lufta 
qe behet ne cdo shtepi
filma emisione telenovela
u bene si ushtri

- Jepma pultin mua
    se ti mjaft pe
- Jo nuk ta jap nuk dua
    as per aktorin mbi deve.*

----------


## Agim Doçi

Po ta kisha pultin e "jetës" në dorën time
Do ja ndrroja te gjitha bateritë!
Do ta fiksoja ate devenë në filmime
Të shfaqej neper mure, çdo natë e çdo ditë!

----------


## gloreta

*Forumi*

*Vij ketu per te pershendetur
anetare nga jane e nga sjane
ca te humbur ca te mbetur
serioze dhe gazmore*

*Ju pershendes te gjitheve
nuk ju harroj jo
ce do jeta eshte ne pritje
me pervojat qe ajo do*

----------


## gloreta

*Mergimtari

Me cante ne shpine mergimin ai mori
Larg vendit qe ai donte
Per ne nje bote te huaj ku te gjente lirine
Si gjithe te tjeret te rronte.

La shtepine , nene e babe
gruan, femijen e tij te vogel.
Te mergonte ne nje bote te papare
Qe me perpara iu duk si loder.

Suksese nuk kishte aty ku mergoi,
kishte pengesa pa mbarim.
Koha te papriturat ia mesoi
Qe te bente durim.*

----------


## gloreta

*  SMS-te

Kur do vish ne takim?
Kam shume qe te pres
qe te zbavitemi bashke
nga ora 2 e nates gjer ne mengjez.

Se vete me premtove
Patjeter do vij the
E shoh se me genjeve
asnje pergjigje nuk me dhe.

Keto SMS-te
jane bere zakon
nje det plot me fjale
qe kurre nuk shteron.

Ne SMS ti thua:
mbaroi nuk ka me
se ti nuk je per mua,
prandaj po te le

I cuditur mendon
ci bera une valle
pastaj e kupton
dashuria eshte perralle.

Dergo merr SMS
shaj fyej pa mbarim.
Ne jete u be belaja
nga SMSte e shkruara pa ngurrim*

----------


## Agim Doçi

Tashti thashe pse nuk morra kurr nje mesazh...
ndoshta asnjeri nuk e di numurin *tim....*
Gloreta, poezia jote eshte si nje "lavazh"
Ku une laj çdo dite pisllekun e shpirtit *tim........*

keshtu me kane thene qe ne Itali, ka karta *Tim*
ndaj dhe une nuk kam SMS ne celular
Kjo nuk ka hiç rendesi, per njeriun Agim
Persa kohe qe impulset, greku i ka marr...

----------


## martini1984

Perse jetoj nuk e di,
marr fryme ne demokraci.
Fatkeqesi o njeri,
baca ka lindur ne SERBI.

----------


## gloreta

*              Zemer e plagosur

O zemer e trishtuar qe vajton dashurine
sa kohe qe te mendosh te japesh besnikerine
ne trishtimin tend ka vatren vajtimi
dhe kurre nuk do qe te te leje te lire  mjerimi

e cmendur pas asaj qe te bene dhe te plagosen
te lane te vetmuar ne vetmine te brengosen
mos rri e trishtuar se nuk e meriton 
as trishtimin qe ke as lumturine qe nuk e gezon

o zemer qe vajton per ate dashuri
per jeten qe ke per ate besnikeri
jepi gaz jetes lere te jetoje
vetmine trishtimin kjo jete ta largoje

se dashuria besnike nuk te le te vuash
te mbron te jep kurajon dhe te ben te duash
hapi udhen gezimit, lumturise, besimit
dhe merrja  kenges sate kenges se kushtrimit*

----------


## pranvera bica

Glori! Kur te thashe poete e mrekullueshme me shave!E shikon sa e mire dhe e vleresuar je...?Suksese te metejshme.

----------


## mondishall

Gloreta, poezia jote ka shpirt poetik qe kerkon me ngut te dale fjaleve, te lidhet vargjeve, te rrjedhe poezise. Duke te deshiruar dhe uruar vazhdimesi ne krijimtari, guxoj ndryshe nga komentuesit e tjere te te them qe ne kete ngutje, mundoju te ruash harmonine e mendimit dhe ndjenjes, te gjesh figuren e duhur dhe mos u tremb aspak nese te rimojne apo jo vargjet. Kur flet shpirti i krijuesit, mendimi rrjedh vete figurshem dhe e gjen rimen ne vete melodia e harmonia e vargjeve. Ti e ke kete dhunti, e lexoj, e ndjej ne poezite e tua, prandaj mos ju ndaj leximit e krijimtarise. Je ne rruge te mbare. Urime!

----------

